# early spring sunfish



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone knew where i could get small green sunfish or redear. im looking to get a small one for my tank to be with my green sunfish peewee, i need to get him a companion because hes starting to beat up on the oscars. Just let me know. thanks


----------



## timmyv (Apr 26, 2006)

I know in small ponds around me there will be lots of small ones by the shore swimming around. This is usually after they spawn though. You may have to wait until then.


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

pendog... I have had blugills and sunfish in my tanks and they are agressive as heck.. It doesnt seem to matter if they have another playmate or not.. I ended up turning my bigger gill loose this summer as it was tearing up the other fish..


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

i took about 7-8 redears mixed in with about 25 gills out of the beaver ponds back behind the school on thurs.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

theres a old goldfish farm around me thats full every kind of sunfish to goldshiners,yellowbellies.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have one red ear about 6 inches in with my oscar thats around 9 inches long and they get along pretty well !!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

maybe it was a male/female dominance thing with the ones that I have had..


----------

